# Craft Fairs



## Incrtalent (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey!  Anybody know the best way to get hooked up to get info on craft fairs in your area?  I would like to be able to find out when, where, $, etc., so I can determine whether or not that would be something for me to do.

Also--when you do craft fairs, about how much product do you typically bring with you, (soaps?)

Just diggin' for gold again...


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 4, 2007)

You can purchase a magazine called where it's at magazine that will list all of the shows in the lower 1/2 of the US. It is chronological by state. Where are you?

There is an online site I *think* it is called craftlisters.

How much inventory? All you can carry!

The price of the show will tell you a lot.

For me, if I do a show that cots $25.00, I might sell $60.00+, if I do a show that is $100, I might sell $300.00+.

The more you pay for a show, the more $ the people putting it on pay for advertisments which mean more people show up & you will need a larger inventory.

I will take approx 20 lotions, 20 scrubs, 20 soaps, 20 kid soap, 20 mists, 20 shower gels, 20 whipped soaps, 10 body butter, 20 lip balm, 20 bath fizzies, 6 milk baths, 6 honey baths for a show between $25 & $100. So that is what, about 200 pieces. 

I would take at least 2 times as much as I expect to sell so I don't look picked over the last couple hours of the show.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

www.craftmasternews.com


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 5, 2007)

they only cover the Western states.  anything for the midwest over?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 5, 2007)

um I have a goofy question:

what is juried and non-juried craft show?


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 5, 2007)

Juried means a jury look at your items voted you in or out of the show.

Sometimes the show only wants western themed items or only wants dolls, or only want high end items. 

A non-juried show means they will take anyone sight unseens. I don't think I would want to do a non-juried show. At a non-juried show you might get stuck in between someone selling dollar store flip flops & cell phones  :roll: . 

Don't worry if it is juried, 9 times out of 10 they just want to look at your things before they  allow you to be in the show to make sure indeed the items are hand made by you.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 5, 2007)

well thanks Tab.  You are always so full of all kinds of good knowledge   I signed up for my first craft fair.  I don't want to sign up for another one until I see how they work and if I sell anything.  There are just ??? where it says Juried, Non-Juried, so I guess we shall see huh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Dragonfly, i do believe they have a sister company who covers the rest of the US. email them and ask them the name of it. 

A juried show is when you have to send in photos of your work, and sometimes your booth to rate the quality of your work, or to see if you fit in there show.. 

Non Juried.. you'll get stuck just about anywhere they put you lol


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 5, 2007)

I found fairs in my area on craftlister.com.  Thanks for the tip


----------

